# workout routine?



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 6, 2016)

What bodyparts do people workout on whats day's and why? I.e monday back and biceps day etc.
Just there's romanians that live the gym and swear on doing one body part a day. I.e monday souly just chest,  Tuesday just arms etc

Cheers


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 6, 2016)

I usually do back one day, chest one day, arms one day, the legs on Fridays b/c I can't walk after leg day.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm doing 4 a week cube.
Tues deadlift
thurs bench
sat squat
sun accessory


----------



## muscleDNAbluprnt (Jan 6, 2016)

I suggest a workout routine composed of compound exercises as opposed to isolation ones.  There are many combinations of exercises that will work, so you need to experiment.  As for a breakdown of what muscle groups to train on what days, here's one that I recommend:

Monday: Legs
Tuesday: Shoulders & Triceps
Wednesday: Calves & Abs (treat abs just like any other muscle, not an after thought).
Thursday: Chest
Friday: Back & Biceps


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 6, 2016)

DDon't you think waiting a week to excercise one particular body part to long to wait bud?


Beefcake said:


> I usually do back one day, chest one day, arms one day, the legs on Fridays b/c I can't walk after leg day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tuesday- competition squat, competition bench, primary bench assist

Thursday- competition deadlift, secondary bench assist, squat supplement 

Saturday- secondary squat, secondary bench main, primary bench supplement

Sunday- secondary deadlift, secondary bench supplement, deadlift supplement


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2016)

My workouts became so much more satisfying when I started training lifts instead of body parts.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't think it matter much what days u workout each body part. I've always mixed the days up.
Monday. .. chest
Tuesday. .. back
Wed.... arms 
Thursday. ... shoulders 
Friday .... legs 
Weekend off
 Then the following week I'll do something like this..

Monday ... back 
Tuesday .... arms 
Wed .... legs 
Thursday .... shoulders 
Friday ..... chest 
Weekend off

Always keep mixing up your routine and keep a log of what works for you so your able to look back and see what helps you progress.
Good luck


----------

